
Apartheid on streets of Britain - bootload
https://twitter.com/boygriffin/status/689581715313029120
======
bootload
Original article ~
[http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/uk/article4669721.ece](http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/uk/article4669721.ece)

